# Unresponsive screen



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

We hopped into our Y and the screen was blank. Tried two finger salute without luck. Was able to shift into drive so decided to drive off. 15min into the drive the screen turned on.

During this time the app wouldn’t connect either, but the BT must have worked as the phone key allowed us to drive. I couldn’t engage AP or even basic ACC so the computer must have been in a half functional state.

Anyone experience anything like this?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes...there seems to possibly be some feature in the MCU that detects when it's crashed (like the OS crashed, not just frozen in need of reboot), but it takes some time for it to figure it out and restore itself to a safe state. Kind of like when you do a Windows Restore from a Restore partition, except somewhat faster.

I don't remember how long it took, but I do remember when it happened to me I was driving to work (when I still worked in an office), and I it took long enough for me make plans to set up a mobile service appointment when I get to work. But it didn't last so long that I actually got to make that appointment, because it came back on before I got there.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Yes...there seems to possibly be some feature in the MCU that detects when it's crashed (like the OS crashed, not just frozen in need of reboot), but it takes some time for it to figure it out and restore itself to a safe state. Kind of like when you do a Windows Restore from a Restore partition, except somewhat faster.
> 
> I don't remember how long it took, but I do remember when it happened to me I was driving to work (when I still worked in an office), and I it took long enough for me make plans to set up a mobile service appointment when I get to work. But it didn't last so long that I actually got to make that appointment, because it came back on before I got there.


Same here. Though I DID make the service appointment while it was still out. Support couldn't connect to the vehicle and had me complete the two button with brake reset. Finally came back up and they're essentially calling it a day. They admit the behavior isn't normal or acceptable, but plan on doing nothing about it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Update: support came back and said that they saw something in the logs in regards to a sleep issue with the computer. They made a mobile tech appointment and a tech is on-site replacing the computer now (~2hr job).


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

"New" computer came with old software (v2021.36.5.1)😂. Also removed BT key for my (and my daughter) phone, but kept my wife's intact. Tried deleting the key from the phone, and then re-pairing, but the phone would immediately THINK it's connected and paired, but the car doesn't do anything. No usual prompt to verify pairing via card. Had to delete the app on both our phones for it to successfully pair again (which meant I had to re-create BT keys for the other vehicles we were paired with, my 3 and brother's Y). Major PIA.

Also, looks like the camera calibration has to run again, and STILL going after 50mi. No AP (or even basic cruise control) till that's done.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, this is starting to become a recurring theme. Issue occurred again a couple weeks after the computer was replaced, and again this morning after the update to 2022.12.3.12.

Getting a bit annoying as it prevents us from leaving our garage, adjusting the seat or pretty much from doing ANYTHING other than shifting.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I know I say this a lot, but try replacing your USB stick for Dashcam/Sentry Mode with a new one, or switch to an SSD. Or if you use an SSD already, reformat it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I know I say this a lot, but try replacing your USB stick for Dashcam/Sentry Mode with a new one, or switch to an SSD. Or if you use an SSD already, reformat it.


You know what, my daughter was mentioning there was an issue recording dash cam footage. I'll try a complete wipe.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> You know what, my daughter was mentioning there was an issue recording dash cam footage. I'll try a complete wipe.


That's a known issue with the 2022.12.* series of software, unfortunately. 

The workaround is to unplug the USB drive for several seconds, then plug it back in. It even happens to people who use an SSD.


----------

